# Bring Your Scene Back



## papajohn2009 (Jul 19, 2012)

*OUR SCENE IS DYING*
Im from a normal city in Texas called Lufkin, and it used to be one of the greatest metal scenes that no one ever knew about! It was a beautiful thing! A town with only 35,000 people in it at one point had over 50 local metal bands! The local skatepark housed shows damn near everyday of the week regularly topping 250 kids. But as it tends to go when you live in East Texas high school leads to people transferring to hunting, general redneck-ness, and other such dumbassery. Metal bands became alt rock bands, which turned into country bands. My band Signs Of Fall is made up of the last members of those early metal bands and are the last metal band in our town. Since we've been playing kids have started to come back to shows, our last show had 160 kids by far the best pull for a metal show Lufkin's seen in 5 years. Though this is definetley great news its not enough...help us bring our scene back by supporting our band. The more support we get the more weight we'll have to get back into the bigger local venues and get more and more kids back on stage and back in the pit! 

If you too want the support of your fellow musicians post a link to your bands music in the replies and maybe we'll be able to make a small difference for all of the small town metal scenes!

Signs of Fall | Facebook
Signs of Fall | Lufkin, TX | Metal / Hardcore / Rock and Roll | Music, Lyrics, Songs, and Videos | ReverbNation


----------



## papajohn2009 (Jul 19, 2012)

Signs Of Fall (SignsOfFall) on Twitter


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 19, 2012)

I just love eating at papa johns


----------



## brutalwizard (Jul 19, 2012)

Your music requires a like to listen. And with a song named cadillac devil......


----------



## Soubi7string (Jul 19, 2012)

forcing people to like in order to listen to your music is retarded.


----------



## Varcolac (Jul 19, 2012)

Let me get this straight. I like your band (which I can't even listen to without liking it first) and this will do what? Get your band more gigs in a town with no scene? Bring a scene back? I don't know what your band even sounds like.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Jul 19, 2012)

nice idea....boo! to like-to-listen


----------



## troyguitar (Jul 19, 2012)

Soubi7string said:


> forcing people to like in order to listen to your music is retarded.


 


I wouldn't do that for anyone except for  himself.


----------



## papajohn2009 (Jul 19, 2012)

Yeah i didnt set up the facebook and have no clue how to change that whole like to listen thing. So i through in the reverbnation page. I'll try to get on that whole like to listen thing.


----------



## papajohn2009 (Jul 19, 2012)

Oh and add some links to your music so people can jam it.


----------



## papajohn2009 (Jul 19, 2012)

figured out how to get rid of the like to listen thing. thanks for pointing that out lol


----------



## Rustee (Jul 20, 2012)

Wait, so you're telling me.. that liking your page will bring back my dead local scene?

Sweet!


----------



## Soubi7string (Jul 20, 2012)

Rustee said:


> Wait, so you're telling me.. that liking your page will bring back my dead local scene?
> 
> Sweet!



if thats true then 400 people should always be going to my bands shows and I should be able to live off it.


----------

